# Melbourne Dodgeball League



## MDL-melbournedodgeball (May 5, 2011)

New to Melbourne!

Does this sound like something people would be interested in playing?

We play Thursday nights in Melbourne @ Action Indoor Sports in Bundoora


----------



## pjpayton (May 9, 2011)

what age and what time on thursdays


----------



## MDL-melbournedodgeball (May 5, 2011)

It's for anyone 18 years and older. We play anytime between 7 and 11 depending on the schedule that day.

Cheers,

MDL


----------



## pjpayton (May 9, 2011)

okk um im only 14 so yer would u have junior doge ball or not )


----------



## MDL-melbournedodgeball (May 5, 2011)

*pjpayton*

Hey,

As of right now there are no junior leagues. However, it is something we are working on for the future. So just hang in there... spread the word as well and that will help.

Cheers


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

dodgeball craze is up and running gotta have that schedule fixed... just even to watch a game is cool, what more to be in it


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

hello guys,

what's the latest on the MDL...been quite a long time.
hope everything's great, when is the next meet? best of luck to the group


----------

